# Hegel



## eph221 (Apr 15, 2019)

.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 15, 2019)

eph221 said:


> .


Presence of an absence or Punkt?


----------



## eph221 (Apr 15, 2019)

Who has the key to my heart? I need inspiration.


----------



## ghostnote (Apr 15, 2019)

eph221 said:


> .


-


----------



## Consona (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## jbuhler (Apr 15, 2019)

∞


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 15, 2019)

​

Because we can conceive of it ?? …….


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2019)

Kant


----------



## eph221 (Apr 19, 2019)

So I guess Nick is gonna be master.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 19, 2019)

All I have to say is this:

.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 19, 2019)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> All I have to say is this:
> 
> .



_'nuff said._


----------

